# Spark Plug wires...few questions



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Mine haven't been replaced in years and thats on the low side that I know of. So when I get back I plan on replacing the wires and re-gaping the plugs.

I see all these 7mm, 8mm, 8.5mm plug wires and they all have different ohm resistance(from 30-800). I'm not sure which to get. All I have is the original pentronix unit instead of points and I'm going to replace the coil as well. 

What should I gap the plugs at too?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

A confusing issue....I would contact petronics and see what they reccomend....


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

I like to use the 7 mm because they fit in the original engine spark plug wire bracket. Make sure they are not copper core.
If you end up getting a hotter coil, gap the plugs to .040".


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Any good quality wire....the AC delco 7mm black ones are fine. .035 gap on the plugs normally. There is much hype about plug wires. As long as they are not shorting to ground through faulty insulation or super high in resistance, they all work the same. GM specifies no more than 25,000 ohms of resistance per foot of wire. Most ignition wires I've seen measure much less than that.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Can someone post a pic of the placement of the OEM bracket? I found them on yearone but not sure where they go.

X


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

OEM plugs got .028-.032 gap. Bigger gap does not improve anything unless the whole ignition system is upgraded. A hotter coil will only make as much spark as needed to bridge the spark plug resistance and gap. It does not somehow make more spark because the coil can. Having petronix instead of points only means it is possibly more consistent, it does not cause any change in the spark, only the dwell.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

bump for bracket placement


----------

